# Source for stainless steel tubing



## marcovanb (1/5/15)

Hi All, I want to find stainless steel tubing for a wort chiller/jockey box. I have sourced 3 places in Sydney but they only have 6 meter lengths. Is 6 meters long enough? I have seen for sale 15 meter lengths pre prepared, with attachments, for $150. Can I connect 2 six meter lengths? 

So does anyone know where I can get longer lengths or is 2 * 6 meter lengths OK?

Thanks for any advice in advance, Nick


----------



## Robbo2234 (1/5/15)

Component engering at resveby I got a few stainless stuff from there.


----------



## mofox1 (1/5/15)

I got mine from the US, nybrewsupply... actually via their amazon shop.

Exchange rate was better then (~9 months ago). Around AU$70 for 50' (15m) 1/2" SS tubing + AU$70ph. Beat the quotes I was getting here - *$1400* (I shit you not).

Had lots of different sizes, thicknesses and lengths (and let the Cocko jokes ensue).

Came quickly too. (Ba-doom! I'm here all week)


----------



## marcovanb (1/5/15)

They have these for sale on ebay. Probably go local if I can't save much. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151591603228?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Yob (1/5/15)

Any chance you fellas can chuck those details in the link here, may be of use to folks down line

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/83754-bulk-buy-traders-contact-details/


----------



## elcarter (1/5/15)

I do a bit of contracting at a stainless fab shop.

Buy though those guys, the price you get stainless for once your on the books with regular orders will make you go mad with brewery ideas.

I'm sure a few beers and a + 10% for the trouble will get you what you need.


----------



## mofox1 (1/5/15)

Yob said:


> Any chance you fellas can chuck those details in the link here, may be of use to folks down line
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/83754-bulk-buy-traders-contact-details/


When I get a chance to sit in front of the pc I'll chuck them in there.


----------



## dicko (2/5/15)

marcovanb said:


> Hi All, I want to find stainless steel tubing for a wort chiller/jockey box. I have sourced 3 places in Sydney but they only have 6 meter lengths. Is 6 meters long enough? I have seen for sale 15 meter lengths pre prepared, with attachments, for $150. Can I connect 2 six meter lengths?
> 
> So does anyone know where I can get longer lengths or is 2 * 6 meter lengths OK?
> 
> Thanks for any advice in advance, Nick


This is what you want,

http://kegking.com.au/keg-couplers-and-keg-disconnects/portable-keg-dispensing/stainless-steel-cooling-coil-16m.html


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (2/5/15)

Any hydraulic shop should be able to help you out. you can get 2 different wall thicknesses: .91mm or .51/.47??? For what you need the thinner option will be more than enough for anything under 900psi.


----------



## marcovanb (2/5/15)

Thanks for all the replies. I really appreciate it. Regards, Nick.


----------



## 5150 (2/5/15)

I bought 100' of the stainless tube from NY Brew Supplies last year on sale. The one thing I found with it was that it was really difficult to bend and not crimp it. I ended up taking it to an engineering shop to get them to roll it into two 400mm coils with returns for chillers, they did the coils with a rolling tube bender but couldn't get the returns because the tubing is so thin. 

If I was to buy again I'd buy pre fabbed. The one that Dicko posted looks pretty good to me.


----------

